# Baby Shower Photography



## CoordinatedKate (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been asked to photograph a baby shower this coming weekend for about two hours. The woman just wants some pictures to remember the event. I'm doing this as a favor for her as it's not really my thing (I'm more into portrait photography). I've never really photographed an event like this before and I'm just looking for tips and I'm wondering if there is any important photograph at the shower that I should be looking for. Any and all advice would be appreciated!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 2, 2014)

Typically, the biggest challenge with work like this is space; even in a large home, the rooms are relatively small from a photographic perspective, especially once you get a bunch of people in there.  I would talk to whomever is organizing the event, find out if there are any surprises or any 'must have' shots.  I would also arrive early and find out where people are going to be, and plan where you're going to be.  I would also do some test shots and check for nasty reflections and such; don't be shy about asking the hostess to move things if they're going to get in the way.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 2, 2014)

Shoot at the pregnant woman while opens the gift.  Get her facial expression.  Shoot few people sitting together and think about composition.  For example, shoot two person sitting on the couch and the gift sitting on the table in front of them.

It is going to be challenge because you have to be quick and snappy.  You can practice at your house with friends or family, or a hour before the shower.  If the ceiling in the house is lower, you can use a hot shoe flash points straight up.  Play around the flash power to get the right exposure in the images.  Sometimes, you may have to crank it up for more power, so bring extra batteries.  If the flash points up doesn't work out, get a softbox or any light modifier.  

Don't forget to have fun!
Hope me that helps.


----------



## DreamPhotos (Mar 3, 2014)

I've had four baby showers thrown for me (I have 4 children), so I can tell you some of my favorite shots. 

Grandmother (if she is at the shower) and mother-to-be
pictures with the cake
pictures of any cool gifts like a handmade blanket or diaper cake
picture of mother-to-be with any other children she already has (if present at the shower)
if a couples shower, lots of pictures of mother-to-be with father-to-be
If she gets cute baby shoes have her rest them on her tummy and take a close up of her baby bump with the shoes resting on top
a photo with each of her guests (it doesn't always have to just be while opening gifts)


----------



## tecboy (Mar 3, 2014)

DreamPhotos said:


> (it doesn't always have to just be while opening gifts)



Oh, ummm...last time I was in baby shower, it was soooooo boring.:mrgreen:


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 3, 2014)

CoordinatedKate said:


> I've been asked to photograph a baby shower this coming weekend for about two hours. The woman just wants some pictures to remember the event. I'm doing this as a favor for her as it's not really my thing (I'm more into portrait photography). I've never really photographed an event like this before and I'm just looking for tips and I'm wondering if there is any important photograph at the shower that I should be looking for. Any and all advice would be appreciated!



Bring a really strong umbrella.  Those falling babies are much heavier than you might think.  Lol.

Ok, but on a more serious note, if at all possible scout the location first.  If the room is large enough whenever possible get back away from the action enough to where you generally get ignored and you get much better candid's that way - it's been my experience that you get much more natural facial expressions and poses when people forget or don't realize they are having their picture taken.  Other than that I'd get a schedule of events if at all possible so you can plan in advance and know where you need to be when to get the shots you want.


----------



## CoordinatedKate (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great advice! Unfortunately, I just got an email saying that the grandmother-to-be has a friend that's going to be photographing the event. 

But I will definitely keep all of the great knowledge you all dropped on me in case the opportunity ever arises again.


----------

